# 1979 Schwinn Paramount Tandem Questions



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2020)

A friend of mine gave me a Schwinn Paramount Tandem.
Serial numbers : EM801728 May 1976
It’s missing handlebars, stem and wheels.
I’m wondering if I can use a spare set of 700 tubular wheels on this frame. Will they have the same outside diameter as the original  27 x 1-1/4” wheelset?
Is it possible to install Campagnolo brakes, bottom brackets, chainrings, etc.?
What is the rear dropout configuration?
This was a very expensive tandem, when sold, in 1976-9. 






__





						The Schwinn Paramount | 1938 to 2009
					

Vintage Schwinn Paramounts were made from 1938 to 2009. This page shows images and text from old catalogs of this classic bicycle.



					bikehistory.org


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 13, 2020)

I don't think 700c will work with Campy brakes due to lack of reach, ( if the frame is even drilled for them).
The original Mavic Canti's stopped better on a tandem, but they can be pricy.
If the first picture is the same bike then it is early '70's with the TA cranks, '79 would have come with Campy cranks


----------



## all riders (Oct 13, 2020)

I think you can use Campy brakes if you use drop bolts(again, I think) As a side thought, A late 70's to mid 80s touring bike would probably yield useful bits---27 inch wheels with rear and front typically 40 spoke and 36 spoke respectively, and canti brakes that most likely transferable.  Bridgestone T700(Grant Petersen designed), Centurion protour 15, Miyata 610, et alia. These can still be had pretty cheap, especially in odd sizes. (the miyata 610 is probably the least of the bunch).


----------



## fattyre (Oct 13, 2020)

Sun CR18 in 27 inch rims and Continental tires could be an option.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks!
here are the serial numbers.
EM801728
According to an online calculator, it was made in May 1976
It has a rear Shimano derailleur. Can I adapt a Campagnolo derailleur on it?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2020)

I don’t think I have the correct year.
1976 was the first year Tandems used Campagnolo cranksets.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 13, 2020)

If the standard serial dating system was used it would be a 76 serial. I would think the practice of stamping the head badge with the build date would be applicable on these. That started in 76.


----------



## all riders (Oct 14, 2020)

To the question of the derailleur, yes, you can use a Campy, No adaptation, simply fitment- though you may need a long-cage variety.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 14, 2020)

fattyre said:


> GTs58 said:
> 
> 
> > If the standard serial dating system was used it would be a 76 serial. I would think the practice of stamping the head badge with the build date would be applicable on these. That started in 76.
> ...



I found a pair of the Sun CR18 rims and Continental tires and tubes. Is the existing rear Shimano derailleur correct or should I find a 300GT derailleur? From everything I’ve read, a Campagnolo derailleur will be at a wrong angle.
A Campagnolo derailleur would be preferable.
I want to use a front Cinelli Handlebars and stem and an “All Rounder” rear handlebars. Does anyone know where I can find the “All Rounder”?
I need some Campagnolo high-flange hubs, too.
There were several options for parts, so should be fun to use some period options. We’re only the Pista tandems sold with tubular rims? Too bad it’s not an option, on this one.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 14, 2020)

I’m planning to install these Campagnolo cantilever brakes.


----------



## all riders (Oct 15, 2020)

I haven't the slightest idea what one would mean if they said the campy derailleur would be at a wrong angle. I wonder if this is a misconception caused by the fact that the Shimano is a slant-parallelogram design-with the body parallel to the ground, while the Campy body would appear to be hanging, perpendicular to the ground. Campagnolo didn't make a slant-parallelogram derailleur until about '87.  I suppose this reference to angle could be about how the hanger and jockey wheels might toe-in or toe-out. There are wedge-shaped washers to deal with this, but I don't see them being needed here. Of course, I am miles away from the reality of it---and inclined to be wrong now and then.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 16, 2020)

I think I will stick with the GT-300.
It’s not a bad derailleur.
Seems like it will be easier to part out a mid-seventies Schwinn Le Tour, than find the derailleur.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 17, 2020)

all riders said:


> I haven't the slightest idea what one would mean if they said the campy derailleur would be at a wrong angle. I wonder if this is a misconception caused by the fact that the Shimano is a slant-parallelogram design-with the body parallel to the ground, while the Campy body would appear to be hanging, perpendicular to the ground. Campagnolo didn't make a slant-parallelogram derailleur until about '87.  I suppose this reference to angle could be about how the hanger and jockey wheels might toe-in or toe-out. There are wedge-shaped washers to deal with this, but I don't see them being needed here. Of course, I am miles away from the reality of it---and inclined to be wrong now and then.



A Campy derailleur would be much less expensive and more serviceable, than the GT-300 Le Tour.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 18, 2020)

Serial number on tandems should be on the bottom right side of the head tube. 
The number should start with two letters. The first being the month (A=Jan, B=Feb and so on). Second letter is for the year ( 1970=F, 1971=G and so on). Schwinn did not use I or O.

My tandem serial number is EM801728.
H-I-J-K-L-M
1-2-3-4-5-6
So should be 1977?
Ok, I’m very confused.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 19, 2020)

I found an excellent condition Le Tour GT-300 rear derailleur, Sun Tour fingertip gear levers and a Campagnolo Record front derailleur.


----------

